# The ride everyone's talkin' about.



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

I finally took pics of my car tonight. I washed and cleaned the inside and outside, vacuumed, all that good stuff. Finished a ciggarette while I waited for the sun to go down but it was slightly too dark so I moved under a light at the carwash and some of the pics don't come out well, but they look okay I guess. The car is all stock except the sound system, intake and the power antenna. My engine bay is filthy. See if you can find the hood pin switch to the remote starter, and the power wires for the subs and the power antenna. It's like where's waldo, man. I'll clean up the wiring some other time. Let me know what you think.

Peace

Front
Rear
Left rear
Right rear
Left front
Left front from a distance
Left from a distance
Right rear from a distance
Interior from the right
Interior from the left
300W Diamond 10" Subs
300x2 Jensen and 600x2 Kenwood (unfinished wiring)
My filthy engine bay


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very clean.... what exterior mods do u got in mind?? rims? kit?


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Paint the chrome trim around the doors black. Black or gunmetal 17s. Smoked headlights and corners. Paint the red reflector on the back body colored, 200SX style. Tint the windows as far as Texas will legally let me. Black out the interior if I can, like reupholster with black fabric. I'm going for the all black, stealthy look. When I finally save enough money for turbo, you'll never see it coming until I pass you and you get a good look at my tails. I don't particularly want a kit though. I want to keep it stock looking on the outside. The sleeper thing.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

good... sleeper style is the best


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

im sorta doing the same thing, i might paint that chrome trim black too. except mine is gonna be all black on the outside, and gray/white on the inside, with 5% mirror tint all the way around. first i need to get a new passenger side corner lens, then i can go ahead with the stealth look


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

check out wes dumalski's 200sx for a real nice black look.
anyone got the link to his website?


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

99Stealthy said:


> *check out wes dumalski's 200sx for a real nice black look.
> anyone got the link to his website? *


http://www.wes.nissanpower.com



Yep, Wes has (still has) one of the finest 200SX's I've ever seen. His GA16DE is going turbo soon. Check out his site for updates. That dude is one class act. Great guy in person too!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> *with 5% mirror tint all the way around. *


I remember my mirror tints  i had to take em off cause they are completely illegal in florida.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

How dark was your tint? My friend has mirror tint on his car and nobody told him anything.

I think it depends on how dark you have it, because his is pretty light.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)




----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

OR


----------

